# نبارك للمهندس رجب حصولة على درجة الدكتوراة



## محمد فوزى (18 مارس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : محمد فوزي : مشرف قسم الهندسه الصناعيه
السلام عليكم واتمنى ان تكون بالف خير و باحسن حال وموفق في كل امور حياتك
اود ان ازف لك خبر حصولي على درجه الدكتوراه بحمد الله و توفيقه واتمنى لك قريبا الحصول على اعلى الشهادات العليا يارب العالمين
مره اخرى اتمتى ان تكون بخير و اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق ولانك احد مشرفي موقعنا هدا اود ان اخصك بهدا الخبر لعل ترى نشره في الملتقي سواءا عن طريق تقديم تهنئه او كخبر في الملتقي
فادا احببت القيام بذلك ساقدم لك كل المعلومات ذات العلاقه بالموضوع
ولكم كل التقدير و الاحترام
اخوكم المهندس رجب


----------



## فتوح (18 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم

ألف مبروك دكتور رجب

وفي انتظار المعلومات التي وعدت بها


----------



## صناعي1 (18 مارس 2008)

الف مبروك، و نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهاجر (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير اخي محمد على نقل هذا الخبر المفرح لنا

باسم ادارة الملتقى وبأسمي أقدم هذه المباركة للأخ *المهندس رجـــــب* بمناسبة حصوله على درجة الدكتوراة

الأخ رجب أفرحني الخبر شخصياً ولك هدية من إدارة الملتقى بهذه المناسبة ... الرجاء مراسلتي

أخوك
ابو محمد


----------



## سبع الليل (19 مارس 2008)

*مبارك لك نيل شهادة الدكتوراة مهندس رجب 
وبالعلم ترتقي أمتنا 

أخوك سبع الليل *


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (19 مارس 2008)

مبروك يا بشمهندس رجب حصولك علي درجة الدكتوراه 
وانا عارف هذا الاحساس الجميل لاني خصلت علي درجة الماجستير ............ الف الف مبروك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (20 مارس 2008)

الاخوه الكرام
بارك الله فيكم جميعا على كل هذه الكلمات الرائعه والمهنئه بحصولي على درجه الدكتوراه و اتمنى لكم جميعا كل التوفيق و النجاح.
واتقدم بالشكر الخاص للاخ محمد فوزي (احد مشرفي قسم الهندسه الصناعيه) على نشر هدا الخبر في قسم الهندسه الصناعيه و جزاه الله كل الخير
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الف الف مبروك وفي تفوّق مستمر ان شاء الله​


----------



## بشر حسين (22 مارس 2008)

الف مبروك دكتور رجب ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم


----------



## المهندس أمجد (23 مارس 2008)

الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## نظامي (26 مارس 2008)

1000 مبروك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (26 مارس 2008)

الاخوه الكرام 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا على كل هذه الكلمات الرائعه و اتمنى لكم جميعا كل التوفيق و النجاح
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مونيا الليبية (27 مارس 2008)

الف مبروك دكتور


----------



## المتألق جدا (29 مارس 2008)

الف الف مبروك و عقبال اعلى المراتب انشاء الله يارب


----------



## SaudiArabia (30 مارس 2008)

ألف ألف مبروك .. على الشهادة .. والى الامام دائماً يا دكتور رجب ..


----------



## على منصورى (31 مارس 2008)

الف الف مبروك ومزيا من التقدم انشاء الله


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (31 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتى و زملائي الاعزاء على كل هذه العبارات المهنئه لي بحصولي على شهاده الدكتوراه
اتمنى لجميع الزملاء و الزميلات كل التوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس الغيور (4 أبريل 2008)

الف الف الف مبروك يا دكتور رجب و مزيدا من النجاح
لقد افرجنا هدا الخبر جدا تمنياتى لكم و لللجميع بكل التوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2008)

ألف مبروك دكتور رجب


----------



## ســـــندس (18 أبريل 2008)

:14: الف مبروك حصولك على الدكتوراه :14:

ودايما فى نجاح مستمر باذن الله


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 أبريل 2008)

ألأف مبروك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتى و زملائي الاعزاء على كل هذه العبارات المهنئه لي بحصولي على شهاده الدكتوراه
اتمنى لجميع الزملاء و الزميلات كل التوفيق انشاء الله
وادعو المولى عز و جل في يوم الجمعه المبارك هدا ان يجعلنا جميعا من المقبولين
امين


----------



## الزدجالي (18 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك لك دكتوري الفاضل على هذه الشهادة ..نسال الله ان ينفع بها امة الاسلام 

نسال الله ان يوفقكم وايانا 

طالبك : سمير البلوشي


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (25 أغسطس 2008)

*\\\\\\\\تهنئة\\\\*

الف الف مبروك على تحصلك الدكتوراة يادكتور:75:


----------



## الجهيمي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك دكتورنا حصولك علي شهادة الدكتوراة...
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق في حياتك​ 
أحد طلابك بجامعة الفاتح​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (20 يناير 2009)

الأخ الكريم المهندس رجب .. الف مبروك و نتمنى لكم دوام النجاح والتقدم


----------



## مهندس أحمد عطاالله (29 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت دكتور أمجد الوكيل
أريد كتب فى الحمايه الكاثودية
ولكم جزيل الشكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد جعفر قلؤبة (3 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك 
اخوك محمد جعفر قلؤبة


----------



## dot4 (10 مايو 2009)

الف الف مبروك:75::77::77::77::75:


----------



## alcontsa227 (12 مايو 2009)

أأأأأأأأأألــــــــــــــــــــــــف أأأأأأألـــــــــف مبـــــــــرووووووووووووووووووووك 
إنشاء الله الى أعلى المراتب .......................... عن جد احساس جميل 

((معليش على التأخير )):20:


----------

